# Valentines Day



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Another reason to fork out, haven't recovered from Christmas yet! :x

Another commerical exercise, with weeks of advertising to remind you that you should buy something to show your loved one just how much you love them. Pah!

Everyday should be special with your partner/wife/gf/bf/lover (s) :wink:

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Although i may treat Mrs B to a steak dinner :lol:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Think yourselves lucky. I have to take my wife to the Lakes in f*cking February.
Might try and get a tan :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

geewceeTT said:


> Think yourselves lucky. I have to take my wife to the Lakes in f*cking February.
> Might try and get a tan :roll:


to hide


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Think yourselfs lucky you have someone to spoil on Valentines. I miss doing over the top romantic things with past girlfriends on Valentines.

But then if i didnt get bored so easy i wouldnt be single :roll: .


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Think yourselfs lucky you have someone to spoil on Valentines. I miss doing over the top romantic things with past girlfriends on Valentines.
> 
> But then if i didnt get bored so easy i wouldnt be single :roll: .


You've always got that ghoul in your car to keep you company :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's one of the 'past girlfriends'! :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

or is it a 'boy's best friend' - psycho style!!!! 










:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pah no romance you lot!  .

Hubby is sweeping me off my feet for a dirty weekend away       :-* [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know what you meen I hate valentines day I have to get up as soon as the post comes and start opening cards took me 5 hours last year and then the second post came that was another 3 hours:wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> dirty weekend away       :-* [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


He's been saving the washing up for a week :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > dirty weekend away       :-* [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


And his pants! :wink: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x

A great time I'm sure for those that have someone that cares about them , but for those that haven' t, do they need%^&$%^&* reminding........................I think %^$%^&* not.................:roll:

Happy valentines day!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x
> 
> A great time I'm sure for those that have someone that cares about them , but for those that haven' t, do they need%^&$%^&* reminding........................I think %^$%^&* not.................so ^**&^% off
> 
> Happy %^&*()Â£ valentines day!


Maybe i should have posted something along your line of thought....Then maybe i wouldnt have had the piss taken out of me :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

why don't you two go out on a date?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well that killed the moment! :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Well that killed the moment! :lol:


Sorry, but It's been a while since I've had a moment


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x
> ...


No piss taken out of you from here hun  :-*

Perhaps we should have a solo day


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


well say something to make me feel better


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Come on you Royals...2-0 Win tonight  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Come on you Royals...2-0 Win tonight  :wink: :lol:


Oh my God! you certainly know how to make a woman feel good  :-*

:-*


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Pah no romance you lot!  .
> 
> Hubby is sweeping me off my feet for a dirty weekend away       :-* [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Haahaha I'm married so know damn well dirty weekends away dont exist.
Liar. Stop trying to make the singletons on here feel bad when in reality they get the same amount of sex as me.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Come on you Royals...2-0 Win tonight  :wink: :lol:
> ...


Amazing what can start with a few e-mails!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

slg said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


i met an esx online once weas with ehr for 3 years. :im veryb drunk


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Thats dedication to the forum, coming home wasted at 4am and still logging on!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

scottk said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Pretty certain that he never "pulled" either. :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

slg said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


hahahah thats true! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scottk said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > scottk said:
> ...


Some girl tried to pull me though....Cant believe it she asked me "Do i come here often" WTF and girls are always moaning that guys don't have any originality :roll:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Dont tell me you turned her down for coming up with cheesy line?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scottk said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scottk said:
> ...


No because she wasnt my type.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x
> 
> A great time I'm sure for those that have someone that cares about them , but for those that haven' t, do they need%^&$%^&* reminding........................I think %^$%^&* not.................:roll:
> 
> Happy valentines day!


Now, now, cheer up: just spoil yourself :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]  [smiley=toilet.gif] :x
> ...


Or me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Men :roll:

Don't listen to him, Terry :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mmm - think this flame has lost it's way a bit :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> mmm - think this flame has lost it's way a bit :?


Ssshhhh, else you will be flamed :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dble post...sorry.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scottk said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


It's more of a worry to know that he's just dropped off his final fare of the evening...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Â£45 for 12 poxy roses - get ta feck ya thieving scum. I'll come back on the 15th and offer you a fiver for them!

Just off around the house to change the dates on all the appliances to the 12th of Feb and then on Wednesday, I'll present my fivers worth


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Got mine from nextflowers.co.uk.

Â£30 for a dozen red, delivered next day (as in tomorrow)...even though I said I wasnt going to do anything this year!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scottk said:


> Got mine from nextflowers.co.uk.
> 
> Â£30 for a dozen red, delivered next day (as in tomorrow)...even though I said I wasnt going to do anything this year!


Still Â£20 more than they're worth - including delivery!


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

BreTT said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine from nextflowers.co.uk.
> ...


True, but whats the real cost of *not *getting them? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scottk said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > scottk said:
> ...


No rumpy pumpy I guess, well with your wife anyway :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ahhh I love the annual Valentines flame - interesting to see what you guys said in previous years :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=19569

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=19041

Lou


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> Ahhh I love the annual Valentines flame - interesting to see what you guys said in previous years :wink:


Yep, didn't rate it much last time either :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lol  just read to page 10 of the first link, I was quite a prolific poster on there and was surprised to see it was me that suggested a "powder room" for the girls over 3 years ago!

3 years ago I was unhappily married to the wrong man and Valentines day didn't mean an awful lot.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Lol  just read to page 10 of the first link, I was quite a prolific poster on there and was surprised to see it was me that suggested a "powder room" for the girls over 3 years ago!
> 
> 3 years ago I was unhappily married to the wrong man and Valentines day didn't mean an awful lot.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow


It's amazing how things change for the better 

This forum does have it's uses :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Lol  just read to page 10 of the first link, I was quite a prolific poster on there and was surprised to see it was me that suggested a "powder room" for the girls over 3 years ago!
> ...


Aye, a highly familiar scenario to a few. Were I to flash back a year...

Mine told me to please _not_ get anything for her tomorrow, as VD (hmmm?) is so commercial, contrived and forced and that she would prefer more random (but consistant) gestures of love during ordibary times.

So I got here 24 long stemmed cream roses_ today_  . And tomorrow night we will have beans on toast (OK, with cheese on top), a glass of wine, listen to some music when kids are in bed, and laugh at all of the guillible fools forcing a romantic dinner out, on what is second worst night of year for good restaurant service (worst being New Years Eve).

I don't expect anything from here either. Everyday has been Valentine's Day since last May. Which is nice.

Spend away suckers. "Can't buy Me Love" as the old song goes. :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> "Can't buy Me Love" as the old song goes. :-*


I beg to differ, garyc, and you should know better from some of the work trips we've been on. The only difference is that if you get caught, it doesn't just cost you a dozen red roses. Usually the house and car go with it :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So if we renamed this day "You have to buy your partner a gift day" how many would think it's romantic?

I don't get it! Why do girls go all silly coz they get a pressie from their partner on a day where you're theoretically obliger to buy them something. Wow that's really romantic.

This is the one day in the year where Mrs Scotty won't be getting anything.

On any other day of the year I may buy her a pressie etc but not this one. I don't need Hallmark to tell me when to buy for my beloved.

What's more romantic? Me buying her things when I want because I genuinely want to or being caught up in a commericalised card buying day coz someone says you should.

I think I've got it right but it seems I'm in the minority. 8)


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> *I don't expect anything from here either.*


Neither do I Gary... 

I agree with Scotty, and tried to resist the commercialism of Hallmark day (took me 3hrs to complete the order as I kept procrastinating), but ended up getting roses sent to her shop... The memory of several of those 'I don't want you to get me anything.... but I'd really like you to make an effort without me having to tell you' conversations that tend to crop up in the preceeding weeks..... :roll:


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

thejepster said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't expect anything from here either.*
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, well it gets worse....our company "events team" which I am a member of, and am now boycotting has decided that today we should have a staff Valentines event where everyone can mix, drink, and be surrounded by love chaped chocolates and romatic music...is it me or is that the LAST thing you want to be doign with colleagues? Also, to ensure people attend, its been scheduled in for the last hour of today so its part of office hours...

I seem to be in the minority thinking its odd..and at 4.30 today i'll be out of the door avoiding it like the plague.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been stuck on for Valentines day.

I have things id much rather buy than a meal for Valentines day sake.

I wanted to buy A DV when i get my car remapped but thats Â£90 i could spend on me not her...

gotta spend it on a meal for her tonight... sick as a chip... its not like i dont take her to eat out all the time either - this is no treat.

I JUST FEEL RESENTMENT BUILDING

I MAY FEIGN ILLNESS TONIGHT !!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All the women in our office were given chocolates today and the blokes weren't.

Disgraceful I say.

:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do gay couples do VD?

Who gives and who receives the flowers and the chocs?

Oh whatever happened to the SAINT in Valentines Day?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> Oh whatever happened to the SAINT in Valentines Day?


Sadly he was crushed to death when a large mountain of fluffy 'I need a hug' teddy bears fell on top of him. Clinton Cards say sorry..


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Do gay couples do VD?
> 
> Who gives and who receives the flowers and the chocs?
> 
> Oh whatever happened to the SAINT in Valentines Day?


Yes Gays do VD...Mainly they both give and receive...However depends on the relationship....I know a gay that receives as he is the lady in the relationship. But also know some that are both givers and receivers. So its more of a shared thing.

Gary im intrigued and have noticed alot of your posts are gay related. Is it just a passing interest or do you really want to probe deeper :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Do gay couples do VD?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> All the women in our office were given chocolates today and the blokes weren't.
> 
> Disgraceful I say.
> 
> :roll:


Aren't you lucky, Kell, when you now think of your waist line :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Do gay couples do VD?
> ...


So you didn't get my card Ducky? :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Oh that was from you....Sorry didnt realise....Isnt very big is it  Just slid through the letterbox with no friction what so ever


----------

